# Having a little trouble with my nanoKontrol2 and Cubase 12



## Juulu (Mar 28, 2022)

So, I recently upgraded from Cubase Artist 11 to 12. Today I tried playing around in the DAW to see if I could get any ideas flowing. However, while playing with the instruments I'm using, I noticed that the slider I have set to CC#11 was not working. I thought it was odd so I decided to see if the value had been changed, and sure enough, the value of the slider had been changed from 11 to 0. I decided to unplug the nanoKontrol then re-plug and re-write the scene data in the Korg Kontrol editor, but now I'm not getting any midi data at all. I can't even learn new values to controllers in my DAW, which is weird cause I can see that Cubase is responding to the nanoKontrol. Any help would be useful as I really wanna get back into writing music.


----------



## tressie5 (Mar 28, 2022)

I think there's a bug in Cubase 12.0 that, hopefully, will get sorted out by 12.1. I have a Nektar Impact LX88+ hooked up to C12. I set up my Remote Mapping to all its knobs and sliders, and all of them respond except one - Fader No. 1. I read somewhere C12 had reserved CC#11 for some internal function so you can't map through it. Incidentally, my Fader No. 1 is not set to CC#11 (It's on CC#37) but C12 disables it anyway. I'm guessing that somehow Fader No. 1 gets rerouted through CC#11? No biggie. There are workarounds/reassignments. Just a little annoying, though.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 28, 2022)

That is odd. I am on C12 and my Nano Kontrol 1 still works as it did.


----------



## tressie5 (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm able to use Fader 1 now. Eschewing C12's newly revamped Remote Mapping function, I was able to d/l my Impact's Cubase drivers from the Nektar site. (There was a problem with logging in before). It's now listed under Remote Devices (Legacy) which, I'm aware, C12 will eventually stop supporting (kind of like the way they're slowly abandoning VST2 like a stepchild).


----------



## Juulu (Mar 28, 2022)

So, I've done a bit more snooping around and I've found the issue. Cubase has somehow turned my nanoKontrol2 from a controller to a volume mixer. I'm not sure if there is a way to bypass this, but I'm hoping to find a fix soon, might have to email Steinberg.


----------



## Pier (Mar 29, 2022)

Juulu said:


> So, I've done a bit more snooping around and I've found the issue. Cubase has somehow turned my nanoKontrol2 from a controller to a volume mixer. I'm not sure if there is a way to bypass this, but I'm hoping to find a fix soon, might have to email Steinberg.


I think @Daniel James mentioned this issue in his video:


----------



## Juulu (Mar 29, 2022)

Pier said:


> I think @Daniel James mentioned this issue in his video:



This is actually the video I referenced to figure out what was happening. Unfortunately, I couldn't find a way around this. Cubase seems to override the settings from Korg Kontrol Editor, and I can't remap the sliders to what I want in the new midi remote function.


----------



## Pier (Mar 29, 2022)

Juulu said:


> This is actually the video I referenced to figure out what was happening. Unfortunately, I couldn't find a way around this. Cubase seems to override the settings from Korg Kontrol Editor, and I can't remap the sliders to what I want in the new midi remote function.


Can't you disable the default script like Daniel mentions in the video around 6:00?


----------



## Juulu (Mar 29, 2022)

Pier said:


> Can't you disable the default script like Daniel mentions in the video around 6:00?


Yes, I can disable them, but it doesn't seem to resolve the issue of not being able to use the faders for cc. I also tested whether it was a hardware/nanoKontrol software issue, but after going back and testing on Cubase 11 everything works fine. For context, I tried using them after initially disabling the default scripts, then I tried restarting Cubase after re-writing the scene data for nanoKontrol and the faders are still non-responsive.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 29, 2022)

I had this happen too. You have to disable the Official Korg Nano Kontrol controller script in Cubase 12. Then when you unplug and plug your nanokontrol it reverts to its setting (whatever you set in the Kontrol Editor software)

In order to have Midi CC and the transport controls, you need to create a customer midi controller map. But make sure to NOT assign anything to the faders. Any control you don't assign anything to remains in its 'kontrol editor' state. Thats how I set mine up in the video above.

-DJ

EDIT: This is a picture of the custom kontroller map I made myself. Notice no faders (that's leaves them in CC mode)


----------



## Juulu (Mar 29, 2022)

OMG I feel so stupid. I forgot I disabled 'In All MIDI Inputs' while trying something I saw in a help thread . Thanks everyone for helping me resolve this issue and thank you DJ! I may try setting up some custom inputs later on.


----------

